# SOTM 3 Voting



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Please vote for your favourite piece. Look for the most aesthetically pleasing to you, and not just because you like the character choice (although of course that's to be taken into consieration :thumb02

Good luck to all!!

Theme is favourite fictional character

*
KryOnicle went with Allstar Superman










Limba went with Optimus Prime










M.C went with Sephiroth










Killstarz went with Marcus Fenix










D.P went with The Joker










No entries recieved by Kado, Intermission and Composure  Hopefully next time guys!

I'M AN IDIOT AND DIDN'T ADD A POLL. BARE WITH ME PLS Until the all I get that wonderful super duper awesome guy Toxic to totally add a poll, what a swell guy..

*​*






*


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

*................*

Wow this is a really tough one to pick.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

WOW! some awesome entries guys.


I'm going to have to think on this one


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

All of these were awesome. I ended up going with MC. That sig is sweet and I love me some Final Fantasy!!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh, i'm gonna think about it and then come back to this thread..


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I could've sworn I pmd you my entry. I voted for Killstarz, great colors and I really liked the text choice.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I went the DP


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Composure said:


> I could've sworn I pmd you my entry. I voted for Killstarz, great colors and I really liked the text choice.


Nope don't have it man, I deleted all my messages prior to putting the sign up thread up and haven't touched any since. Only have a few messages, most of them being entries.

Went with D.P also.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I went with D.P, have to love some Joker.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Nope don't have it man, I deleted all my messages prior to putting the sign up thread up and haven't touched any since. Only have a few messages, most of them being entries.
> 
> Went with D.P also.


I too went with Joker 

and Kry, if you would have sent a reminder a few days before the deadline I would have an entry, sorry.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I posted in the thread and gave 2 extra days.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Great sigs, guys.

Went with D.P.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Good entries. I went with Kryo's. :thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome Sigs guys!
Kry thanks "for having us" and for making these contests! They're fun.

I like all of them! Materpieces! :thumb02:

In the end i went with Kry...the Marvel Superhero! 

Can't wait for the next one! :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

No problem limba. I'll be doing them as long as they get interest


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

D.P getting all the sympathy votes for being mentally retarded.

I dare say, it isn't fair to let him play with us!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I liked Limbas the best and don't even care for transformers. All of them were well done though.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

M.C said:


> D.P getting all the sympathy votes for being mentally retarded.
> 
> I dare say, it isn't fair to let him play with us!


Lmao, I'll take all the votes I can get.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

D.P is the winner! Will hand out credits when I can and User bar will be made soon  Congrats and thanks to all who entered.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Good job D.P, even if you did get all the sympathy votes for that whole "I can't count to 10" condition you are sporting.  

Seriously though, good job everyone and D.P, you 'da man.

I'll get you hooked up in the graphics champions thread in no time. Although, I will need the award banner to do it, so I'll wait until that is put up.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Congratulations D.P!
And all the other who entered the competition!

See you at the next one! :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

user bar. Will be making them from the winning sig from now on


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Well damn, now I have to do work in the champions thread.

Looks good, bud.

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/79673-mmaf-graphics-champions.html#post1233462

He looks so pretty in that roster.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Well done DP.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

actually i like Killstarz the best but they were all awesome so good work guys


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> user bar. Will be making them from the winning sig from now on


Very Creative . . i like the dimensions of the userbar,simplicity, and how you put that timepiece outside.. .. is that Joker ?

*N/M* .. lol

i found the full Sig .. !
Sweet Sig man.. i like the blending, coloring, lighting, and text placement


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> user bar. Will be making them from the winning sig from now on


It's awesome. Good stuff guys, can't wait for the next one. :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Congrats DP!


----------

